# LG to Unveil Several WRGB OLED TVs at CES 2014



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

We are rapidly closing-in on CES 2014 and a sure-shot landslide of tantalizing new electronics products. Over the next several weeks Home Theater Shack will highlight some of the more interesting news coming out of Las Vegas. Kicking-off our highlight parade is a company that is familiar to most: LG. Yesterday, the electronics giant opened the floodgates by announcing their plans to showcase five OLED displays at the Consumer Electronics Show. The company is obviously banking on the future success of OLED technology – specifically WRGB OLED – which is sure to turn heads and raise quite a few questions. 

"All of the exceptional OLED models we're showcasing at CES 2014 offer the ultimate in picture quality and refined, modern aesthetics," said In-kyu Lee, Senior Vice President and head of the TV Division at the LG Electronics Home Entertainment Company. "Driving the evolution of television into the next generation, LG will continue to employ its technological and design expertise to bring impressive OLED TVs to market."








There are currently two different camps of OLED to date: RGB and WRGB. These are simply two ways of making the technology. RGB OLED relies on separate red, green and blue sub-pixels to make a color. RGB OLED pixels are constructed using the same philosophy as plasma televisions (if that helps as a contextual starting point). WRGB OLED, on the other hand, relies on an additional white sub-pixel. Each WRGB pixel is made up of sub-pixels created through a sandwiched layer of red, green, and blue OLEDs. The combination of red, green, and blue results in white, while filters are used to limit parts of the sub-pixel thus creating red, green, and blue. Various combinations of these colors within a pixel result in the colors we see in an image. Is there a benefit to one technology versus the other? Possibly. Some claim that WRGB OLED is more durable allowing it to last longer without skewed aging of a single color. It's also said to be cheaper to manufacture. Most importantly, WRGB OLED is said to be easier to scale to larger and smaller displays. RGB OLED might be slightly more energy efficient with better off axis viewing performance. Nonetheless, LG has (for the time being) placed its eggs in the WRGB basket. With that in mind, let's take a look at LG's CES 2014 OLED offerings.

Leading the charge is LG’s enormous 77-inch curved Ultra HD display (model 77EC9800), recipient of the CES 2014 “Best of Innovations” award. This display features several interesting and noteworthy technologies, including one that will help ease any pain due to a dearth of 4K source material. Onboard is LG’s proprietary Tru-ULTRA HD Engine Pro upscaling software which (they claim) can take SD and HD material and churn-out “near-4K picture quality” that is enhanced by an image sharpening algorithm. Image color temperature is automatically controlled by LG’s Color Refiner, while contrast ratio is managed by a LG’s High Dynamic Range proprietary algorithm. Also included is motion smoothing technology, a flim-type patterned retarder that creates 3D effects, and LG’s most recent iteration of smart TV software.

The 77EC9800 will be accompanied by two smaller curved sets (measuring 55 and 65-inches) that fill-out LG’s Ultra Curved OLED TVs. The two smaller sets lack some of the 77EC9800‘s bells and whistles, but all the displays in this model group are HDMI 2.0 capable and carry decoding capabilities for H.264 and HEVC H.264 formats at 30 and [img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/news/lgoled1.png[/img] 60 frames per second. They also have on-board decoding capabilities allowing owners to source 4K material through included HDMI, USB, and LAN ports.

A fourth curved OLED display will also be given attention; the curved 55-inch 55EB9600 TV is LG’s newest design. LG says this model is designed with an eye on the environment. Not only is it lightweight and energy efficient, but LG has found a way to manufacturer it with fewer parts and more parts that are recyclable. This design is receiving a CES 2014 Eco-Innovations Award.

Finally, LG will also showoff a flat panel OLED TV: the EA8800 Gallery TV. If the word “gallery” reminds you of art, then you’re locked-in with LG’s design of this 55-inch display that includes an art-gallery frame with a hidden 2.2 channel 100W speaker system. Included with this model is an eGallery that will display everything from famous art to mood altering images and sounds.

LG’s announcement of an aggressive OLED rollout at CES comes right on the heels of reports that Sony and Panasonic have severed an OLED manufacturing agreement and 2013 OLED sales were lower than predicted. It appears that Sony and Panasonic are going back to the drawing board – solo – for the time being with indications that Sony is focusing its energy on 4K alone. Meanwhile, LG has established OLED manufacturing plants in Brazil, Poland, China and Thailand with a Mexico facility scheduled to open in 2014. This should help to reduce export costs, making their OLED sets less expensive for us, the consumer. This is all big news, especially considering some lingering questions about OLED’s long term durability as a display technology.

_Image Credit: LG_


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I will wait for prices to come down to realistic levels and flat sceens. I am not a fan of these "curved" screens. If you sit in the middle seat it is good and all but if you sit at the ends of the sofa, not sure how good the curve part will be for you..


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

...to your point, there are still lingering questions about OLED. This technology very much as that "early days of plasma" feel. There will be a ton of changes over the next several years. It seems like a wait-and-see plan is the best mode of action at this time.

All that being said, there's no doubt that current technologies and 1080p are going to be in the rearview mirror before too long...speaking in terms of years still, however.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree, best not to jump onto the OLED wagon this early in the game.. 

As for 1080p and 4k and 8k and whatelse is there, till OTA reception content is at that level, I will wait.


----------



## BamaDave (Dec 28, 2013)

Another interesting thing about the current configuration is that they are not bracket mountable, at least not in the standard wall mount category. I was considering getting one of these to replace my PRO-150FD that was damage in a lighting strike at my house and in researching the Samsung version I found this out. It is somewhat if a show stopper for me as I have the Pioneer mounted on an X-Arm and I still want to use the mount on the replacement set. Now I'm forced to looking for other options. :scratch:


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

I agree with everyone's thoughts here , oled is to new to get to excited about let the technology mature for a few years and see , what I really would like to see is the once that can be rolled out like a retractable screen in a 120" size , hay one can dream


----------

